
We’ve found 4000 exoplanets but almost zero are right for life - bcaulfield
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2197406-weve-found-4000-exoplanets-but-almost-zero-are-right-for-life/
======
newsbinator
This is great news, according to Nick Bostrom:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjtOGPJ0URM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjtOGPJ0URM)

